# Lost my Leatherman by Morley Ford/Rocky River



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know this is a long shot, but I lost a Leatherman Charge TTi by Morley Ford about a week or so ago. Just wondering if anybody happen to stumble across it. I've got a 6 pack of your favorite brew posted as a reward! 

Thanks!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I always thought they would replace a lost or broken Leatherman? Contact them, my son's done it a couple times!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Really?? That would be amazing. When I bought it, they were $92. I remember that exact amount because I couldn't believe I was spending that much money on it. Now they're like $150! haha I'll shoot them an email, maybe they'll offer a discount. Thanjs for the tip!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

From the Leatherman website: This warranty covers only the original/primary owner and does not cover abuse, alteration, theft, *loss*, or unauthorized and/or unreasonable use of your Leatherman product. This warranty does not cover sheaths, accessories, imprinting, color finishes, cleaning, or sharpening.

I don't have much hope...


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bro hammer, I have a Mack Daddy leatherman that I got from work that I don't use. I'll take pic if it'll help relieve the pain of losing yours


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

He got a couple replaced when something broke, never lost one but I think I remember him saying if lost but maybe not. Still, I'd contact them. Also, some purchases on certain? credit cards will replace lost items. Might check that.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> He got a couple replaced when something broke, never lost one but I think I remember him saying if lost but maybe not. Still, I'd contact them. Also, some purchases on certain? credit cards will replace lost items. Might check that.


Yeah, I know they're great about fixing/replacing when things break, that's why I'm a loyal Leatherman customer. I shot them an email, worst they can say is "No". I already ordered the cheaper version of my TTi, the Wave. Went fishing today and could have used it.

Since this is a forum for reports, went to the Rocky River today by the golf courses and Morley. Caught one and lost one at each location. White marabou jig tipped with gulp minnow did the trick for me.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Bro hammer, I have a Mack Daddy leatherman that I got from work that I don't use. I'll take pic if it'll help relieve the pain of losing yours


I'll take it you didn't want the one I offered?
Oh well, I'll leave it in my vehicle


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Lunker, PM sent


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll have to snap some pix


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Disregard my post. Appears my brother helped himself to it.
Sorry


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

No big deal, thanks anyway! Leatherman replied saying they don't replace lost tools, only broken. Kinda figured as much, otherwise everyone would be saying they "lost" theirs to get a free one. Didn't hurt to send them an email though.


----------

